# Private Varnish Question



## DET63 (Jan 17, 2011)

Have "private-varnish" cars ever been hooked up to push-pull trains, especially when the trains were operated in the push direction? If so, wouldn't they have had to be attached directly to the engine, and thus separated by the locomotive from the other equipment?


----------



## AlanB (Jan 17, 2011)

Not sure that I've ever seen a PV running in a push/pull consist. But yes, if such a car were to be placed in a push/pull consist, it would either have to have the needed cables for the controls or the car would have to operate only when the consist was being pulled.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 18, 2011)

I think i have seen a video of a amtrak train with a locomotive at both ends and the P/V car attached after the locomotive so you had a locomotive between the P/V and the amtrak car.


----------



## MikefromCrete (Jan 18, 2011)

Many years ago, as a reporter/editor for a suburban newspaper chain in the Chicago area, I got an opportunity to ride along with Metra officials on an inspection tour. The day began with a hi-rail inspection of Metra Electric, followed by a bus ride to Aurora (this was before the current Aurora terminal was opened) and the highlight of the day, a ride in a BN (this was before BNSF, I told you it was a long time ago) business car on the back of a Metra/BN commuter train. After lunch in the business car (I believe it was the Missouri River), we viewed the condition of the BN tracks and stations from the business car. Since Chicago area commuter trains operate with the locomotive on the "suburban" end of the train. The business car was located behind the locomotive. This was the first and only time I've witnessed such an operation. And, man, did I have a great job, a full day of railfanning and I got paid for it.


----------



## fredevad (Jan 18, 2011)

DET63 said:


> Have "private-varnish" cars ever been hooked up to push-pull trains, especially when the trains were operated in the push direction? If so, wouldn't they have had to be attached directly to the engine, and thus separated by the locomotive from the other equipment?


I believe this was how the vintage Milwaukee Road cars were transported between Chicago and Milwaukee last summer for the Model Railroading show. I thought it was classic that a modern "Hiawatha" was pulling a vintage "Hiawatha". I believe Mr. & Mrs. Ispolkom (sorry if I spelled that wrong) rode them in such a configuration.


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Jan 22, 2011)

heres the wolverine with a PV

 right after the rear locomotive.


----------

